# Lyft + Über + Maxymo = Miserable Experience last night.



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

So, normally run U and L with Maxymo. When apps update ready, I wait to see what Maxy does. Then I update. Yesterday the U L apps updated, overrode Google play settings to not auto update, which triggered a scramble to get latest and greatest Maxy working.

The experience afterwards a solitely sucked. Very slow switching between them, Uber delays at going off (have to do manually and kickstart), Lyft coming on by itself. Nav via built in is/was incredibly slow. Trips slow to start once ride started. several moments before Nav kicks off.

Anyone else seeing this? I doubt it's a phone issue, has ran fine prior.
Total app load after power off/back on:

Everlance, DU Screen Recorder, Über Driver, Lyft Driver, ChompSMS, and Phone if/when Pax calls despite hearing /deaf notice. I also use DU Screen Recorder and oem screenshot capture+ for screen shots.

Device is LG V20, 4GB / 64GM / 256GB uSD, quad cpu @ 2.0GHZ, Android 7. Cpu load averages around 60% but not monitored. Free Ram hovers around 1.1GB.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I have also been having a horrible time with Mystro. Lyft was coming on by itself, I could not get rid of it. It was on top of every app, Uber, Waze, whatever. Just about everything you mentioned. I use a Pixel 3. As always, Mystro support is useless, they always give the same line - delete and reinstall, like I haven't done that already.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I do U/L manually. I hate tech so I try to keep it as minimal as possible. I just got a new LG k30 and its slower than my k20 I had. Cell phone co sucks. I have Tmobile, they give me a vet discount


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Ride Companion is the only one that is behaving half way normal. Lyft is working overtime to screw with these 3rd party apps .

Once you start RC , Mysto etc.. SPLIT scree Lyft and Uber so you can glance and make sure both are getting loaded after you make a drop off.

Also ..every night turn on your home wiifi so google play can auto UPDATE all yor apps .. ..Then in the Morning ..turn your phone off and reboot ...

I'm also going to test clearing cache each morning .


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I used ride companion, I liked it but found I don't really need a 3rd party app.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Are you updating Maxymo from their website? They appear to not publish their latest and greatest on Google Play anymore. Annoying, but it appears to be essential to use that version for a totally functional experience.

I had no problem last night using whatever I updated to from their website over the weekend + the latest Google Play published driver apps for both companies.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

yup, from Maxymo site after logging in.


----------

